# Awards Team



## Andre (26/4/14)

It is with the greatest of pleasure that I announce the formation of the *Awards Team*. This team will be responsible for the awarding and administration of all ribbons, trophies and medals. 

The Awards Team consists of: @BhavZ, @Reinvanhardt and @Matthee.

Kindly bear in mind that we are not always on the forum. So, if we are a little bit late, please forgive us.

Feel free to make any recommendations regarding awards to any of the team members.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## crack2483 (26/4/14)

Great idea. Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/14)

Nice one Boys! Thanks for volunteering!


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/4/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Congratulations guys - absolutely the right team members for the job IMO

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/4/14)

well done guys! i know you will do a sterling job, as always

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (29/4/14)

thanks guys, im sure you will do more than awesome at it!!


----------

